# If you could have any dog in the world



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Just like the title says.If you could have any dog in the world who would you have and why?I mean an individual dog not a breed.It can be a dog that lived in the past or a members dog,doesn't matter.I just got to thinking earlier and got kinda curious as to what people would think is the perfect dog for them.And it doesn't have to be an apbt,it can be any breed.I'm still thinking about my response but can't wait to read what other people say.
Oh and don't say the dog you have now,that's no fun!lol.Any dog BESIDES your dog!lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

victorious from suarez bulls I just love that dog , paco would have been my pick if he was still alive.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know any dog I would want more than Xena so I'll have to think awhile lol

I did a thread like this a LONG time ago on what members dog would you want that was fun. Can't wait to see where this thread goes and what dogs people come up with.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Wildside's "Vader" hes just an awesome lookin dog..lol


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

If I could have any dog, in addition to my current ones...it would be Teddy, a previous dog of mine and an indeterminate terrier. I found him abandoned way before he was weaned when I was a sapling, fed him milk by a makeshift nipple, beded him in a shoebox with a hot water bottle and mechanical alarm clock to mimic the presence of a mother ..in personality..he was just like my current male, high energy, confident, always ready to go, always by my side. A great companion.


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

If I could have any dog, I would have to have my old buddy Mopar. He was a HUGE Rottie that was about 3-3.5 feet at the shoulder and was pure muscle and weighed in around 140ish pounds I believe. He was the nicest dog ever. When I was 4-5 he would let us ride him around like a horse. He would also stand beside us when we were outside playing. 


He was the nicest dog out there. One of my favorite traits is that he would stay beside us while we were getting ready for bed and wouldn't leave until we feel asleep. He would then come to to "check-up" on me and my siblings. 

Sadly he was diagnosed with cancer, and had a good sized tumor by his right shoulder. Being he was about 9 years old he couldn't handle the pain and he had to be put down. I was so devastated when my mom told me that I cried for probably 4 hours. Even typing this now is making me tear up.

I wish I had a picture of him but sadly I do not, he lives on in my memories and will never be forgotten.

R.I.P. Mo


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Mayday or Tant's Cody. There's too many I like but those were the first to come to mind 

But in terms of a dog I knew, I really miss my cousins old dog jeep dog Taz. Still one of my all time favorite dogs and the reason why I love these dogs.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All great posts!Holly I remember that thread.Good one too!

Yeah it can be either a dog you know or don't know personally.I'm still thinking about my answer.Can't quite narrow it down to one or two.lol


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I would have my dad's old Black Lab, Babe.

He and some friends were in a park after-hours drinking. A cop rolled up so my dad threw the bottle and Babe took after it. Cop told them to go home and after he left Babe came back with the bottle. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

That's easy!
B.Shumards Red Phase!! that dog is bred right! <3


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd take Frisco. Don't judge, I need the money!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmmm.... 
Normally I would say my own, but since that's not allowed (lol!) 
Um...
Crush and Bear are my favorites on here. 
But if I had to pick just one dog, my little brother's Boxer, Pogi. 
That dog is AWESOME!!!
He is so laid back, and sweet. And he's really really smart!



















:woof: Love my "Nephew"!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dog's on this forum, Performance Kennel's Tempest or elvis Fink's Earl. Those dogs are just plain perfect in my eyes. 

Old school dogs, I have a soft spot for Mountain Man's Homer. he has a bobble head like my boy Ecko.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would really like to have a dog like Blue Nose Bella's Bella Beautiful dog and she really looks like my kind of dog in the pictures I have seen of her and her goofiness


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhh dogs on this forum i would take Bee I love her color gorgeous, and kangol <3 that white dog.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> Hmmm....
> Normally I would say my own, but since that's not allowed (lol!)
> Um...
> Crush and Bear are my favorites on here.
> ...


Ohman those Boxer eyes get me everytime. So droopy and crosseyed. lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Ohman those Boxer eyes get me everytime. So droopy and crosseyed. lol


 :rofl: Me too!! 
Pogi is a big baby.... scared of cats, loves kids, and thinks he weighs less than 10 pounds, lol.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

VICTORINO'S REBEL'S RED ACE.... no question...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie's little miss Independence, Performance kennels Tempest or Monsoon, And Elvis finks Earl as well as his Poison Ivy are some of my favorites.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> I would really like to have a dog like Blue Nose Bella's Bella Beautiful dog and she really looks like my kind of dog in the pictures I have seen of her and her goofiness


Aww, I never expected my girl to be in here! Thank you, I am flattered  I love my little bells :roll:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

rob32 said:


> I'd take Frisco. Don't judge, I need the money!


Hahahahahahhahahhaaa the dog with the golden private lol:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Tough one;
1. Ferguson's Centipede; "The great one" Intelligence, loved people, unbeatable. One of the Foundations of OFRN. Ferguson's Centipede
2. A & C Gr Ch Art; "The dog with heart" 7xW, Best of Eli Jr. blood. An Ace's Ace. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [6] :: ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW)
3. Garner's Ch Chinaman; Confirmation, and ability. One of the most perfect specimens of what a APBT should be. Garner's Ch. Chinaman ROM


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh ya and Id take adrians Bud, Love that dogs face lol especially with the ball shoved in it , such a characture lol, id take big too but he is a lil too big 4 me lol.


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I don't know any dog I would want more than Xena so I'll have to think awhile lol
> 
> I did a thread like this a LONG time ago on what members dog would you want that was fun. Can't wait to see where this thread goes and what dogs people come up with.


if i could have any dog it'd be Bumble Bee.. i just fell in love the very 1st time i saw a pic!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Zena


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I would love to have my childhood lab/rot mix back. She was the best dog ever! She was a therapy dog,and went to nursing homes with me when I was in 4H as a kid.

Good times.

I would also like to steal Bumblebee from Holly. Love the color!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Hahahahahahhahahhaaa the dog with the golden private lol:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Damn right. Frisco has got to be the biggest cash cow of any game dog in history. I'm sure garner cried a little when he ran out of frozen friscos.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> ohhh dogs on this forum i would take Bee I love her color gorgeous, and kangol <3 that white dog.


Awww thanks Rangel Dangel! Weren't you supposed to be finding me a big box to send me a red dog? You thought I forgot about that didn't you....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

1.) Mayday

2.) Gr Ch. Buck 

3.) Tant's Yellow Rom 


I would take all these dogs and build an entire yard off them. Some great bulldogs who produced some even better bulldogs.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sadie said:


> 1.) Mayday
> 
> 2.) Gr Ch. Buck
> 
> ...


nice, my next pic would be chinaman-not the biggest dog but skill>size


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

zohawn said:


> nice, my next pic would be chinaman-not the biggest dog but skill>size


thats what i keep tellin my gf!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awww thanks Rangel Dangel! Weren't you supposed to be finding me a big box to send me a red dog? You thought I forgot about that didn't you....


LMAO I havent found a big enough box yet, maybe a fridge box might work ??? lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh here Brock, Cali and Crush, Tempest, Bumble bee and Kane are my favorites  So hard to make up my mind, lol. Must depend on my mood. I could really take them all, lol.

in life its my first pup Tippy a lab/springer spaniel mix. One day my dad told me to come with him to get hot dogs and went to some house and all these puppies ran up and he told me to pick one. She was the best dog who would do ANYTHING for cheese. The neighborhood adopted her as theirs. No leash law in my neighborhood, we let her outside and she came home when we got home. She would follow the paper boy on his route and all the kids would come call for her to come out and play. I was 5 when we got her, and one of the best days of my life still. She died when I was at college 16 years later. RIP Tippy Canoe and Tyler too!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The only dogs I'd take over Hooch R.I.P .. is Andersons Tonka or perhaps Andy Capp ~


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Who is the very first dog that pops up in the search bar on Google when you start typing "gr ch"?

That's right.

Gr. Ch. Mayday.










That would be the dog for me!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

First I'd be off to Stan's for Turk, then to Doug's for Ivy and Earl. All the dogs on Holly and Lisa's yards, to Megan's for Ri and Bo, then to Sarah and Trevor's for Niz and the pups  geisthexe's Conan, Macho's Blue  
Seriously though if I could have any dog back I'd want my last pit Cray. Cray Balthazar was the best dog ever. He was my best friend, skating partner and my furry son. His life ended tragically at only a year and a half old  He was out at my sister's for a visit along with our mom's golder retriever mix Saxon. My sister's neighbor shot and killed both dogs for no reason other than he was an A hole. I miss that dog so much it hurts, he should have had a nice long life


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha Thank ya.. Ya Turks something special........ up: I don't really long for any dog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lets pull the old switch-a-roo. You give me Turk I give you Dosia, then we can switch back later


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL ... you wouldnt want to trade back.. but you'd miss your doja.. who would be a one hitter quitter to all vermin and coyotes  He'd be pure dank~ However~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL yea you might not wanna send D back either, I think you'd enjoy his crazy ( Y )


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably.. I love me some dosia...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He may not be red but he was def. born of fire


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I want Angelbaby's Cash. ( think that is the name)
Sweet looking dog.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> That's easy!
> B.Shumards Red Phase!! that dog is bred right! <3


100 % :goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

from the hog hunter himself  them red dogs know what catchin and killn hogs in all about :clap: Dang feral hogs are gettin real bad everywhere.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

No idea, i'm happy with mine and try not to think about yet another dog. If they work and don't look like a genetic disaster i'd probably want them.

Pretty found of this little guy though..
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [229265] :: FLATLINE'S BUDDY RINGO


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I want Angelbaby's Cash. ( think that is the name)
> Sweet looking dog.


aww thanks  its crush and he would come with me lol so if you want him better have an extra room ready lol Im so attached to that goblin he is my shadow lol , laying here on the futon as I type and IM on the FLOOR lol aint that some ish lol.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Siren... thats it. maybe Stans Po cuz that dog is entertaining and cute as they come!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha.. siren of PK is a beaut! LOL Po' is very comical .. up: cost ya a band dog..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> aww thanks  its crush and he would come with me lol so if you want him better have an extra room ready lol Im so attached to that goblin he is my shadow lol , laying here on the futon as I type and IM on the FLOOR lol aint that some ish lol.


I'll let you know when I get a house. LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> No idea, i'm happy with mine and try not to think about yet another dog. If they work and don't look like a genetic disaster i'd probably want them.
> 
> Pretty found of this little guy though..
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [229265] :: FLATLINE'S BUDDY RINGO


I'm lovin that dog


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

elvis Fink's posion ivy, i am a bit obessed with that dog!! i stalk his facebook for pics of the girl cause just looking at her pics makes me happy she is so stunning lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd totally snag up Bob and Elmer too. I just love those big brindle boys


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

how about this.. to get my ideal dream dog ...

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [158011] :: P~95 RUEGA
X
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [75573] :: *RED ROSE'S SINDER**

...... life is but a dream~ from that I would have a world of new OLD bulldogs.*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo Snider is such an awesome dog, freakin love her


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

she was sorrells dog .. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [195007] :: J. SORRELLS SINDER


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's one good lookin bitch!!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Firehazard said:


> hahaha.. siren of PK is a beaut! LOL Po' is very comical .. up: cost ya a band dog..


Im old, I need a service dog. Lisa wont let me have her yet....... yet!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Eric said:


> Who is the very first dog that pops up in the search bar on Google when you start typing "gr ch"?
> 
> That's right.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

There it is that dog is the truth! I wouldn't give up my dogs or want anyone else's. I love the dogs I have and am very happy with them. But I would sure as hell love to have that dog I am totally biased though about the Mayday dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahahaha .. good siren... up:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sirens a good girl to love that little girl she is fire


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I sure wish there were time machines, and I would want Corvino's Braddock, back from the past, who's in my new avatar. He was one fine dog, from all I've found on him.
Or, Bruce's Jerry, an original Old Family Red dog from the Irish blood.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice peds Firehazard!
Y'all are making it hard for me to choose just one.I'm seeing alot of dogs I'm liking.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Number one puck for me is Bad Red...
All around best dog you could wish for


----------

